# Screen Lift Fix



## pentafive

Your screen look like this? https://www.dropbox.com/s/8zc7b7dzsg9jb3l/IMG_2565.JPG

Other views:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/l1icz9maprthh6w/IMG_2571.JPG
https://www.dropbox.com/s/g80zh5llr4732mi/IMG_2572.JPG
https://www.dropbox.com/s/1uvqbc457nwn42o/IMG_2573.JPG
https://www.dropbox.com/s/c4inn5dbo5k0w56/IMG_2574.JPG

Here is a repost from XDA that fixed my issue. Took me less than 1 min, VERY easy. Guitar pick was my tool of choice!

1) Grab something that isn't going to mar your nice silver plastic. People have been using guitar picks & even their fingernails
2) Stick that non-marring object between like seen here: http://guide-images.ifixit.net/igi/C...hEPlBI2.medium (they have a white cover while we have a black one)
3) Start sliding that object between the two, you will notice them starting to pop up. Try not to pry if you can, I had to a little.
4) Should now look like this: http://guide-images.ifixit.net/igi/1...UKYoEVx.medium
5) Tighten all the screws around the outside (Pretty much eye glasses size), on the black plastic and metal. Not too tight. I am sure most of you know what it takes to strip one. In my case most were a little loose.
6) When putting the case back on, be sure your not just starting flat. Start at a angle, like with the right side portrait. Push it back on going around.

Source: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1781237


----------



## SacNutz

As much as I love DIY fixes, I'm sure most people will be apprehensive cracking open their brand new, still under warranty tablet. Asus or Google should have checked this stuff before shipping out.


----------



## exzacklyright

It's just a snap

Mandated from Stannis Baratheon


----------



## NatemZ

I would highly recommend not doing. Any tampering and you risk voiding the manufacturer warranty.

EDIT: I retract my statement, although you really do need to still be careful doing this. But it is pretty safe.


----------



## drose6102

Did mine 10 minutes ago, very happy with the results. No more spongy feel and it's flush like the rest of the glass. I admit I was a little scared but if you take your time and be gentle it will be okay.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## droidrage729

SacNutz said:


> As much as I love DIY fixes, I'm sure most people will be apprehensive cracking open their brand new, still under warranty tablet. Asus or Google should have checked this stuff before shipping out.


your mentioned the Warranty I wondered about that I guess it's just a standard one years from Google on hardware software?


----------



## nlight14

No way of easily voiding doing this. I just did it and it solved my problem completely. It is literally a battery cover. I got mine off with my fingernails. No tape, no stickers, nothing. A couple half turns on a couple screws and the device feels 10 time more solid, no screen lift. Just do not force tighten.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## shojus

SacNutz said:


> As much as I love DIY fixes, I'm sure most people will be apprehensive cracking open their brand new, still under warranty tablet. Asus or Google should have checked this stuff before shipping out.


Ya I was lucky enough for Sam's Club to be able to have stock to replace mine that was like this... I DEFINITELY would not open a Brand New device (that is in FULL warranty) to void it and still have a "possibly" mucked up screen...? But, we all have to understand the disappointment but also know that EVERY company that mass produces tablets are prone to having possible defects that slip into our hands and we just have to try to understand that once you get a new one that's FIXED you will be VERY happy!!  It's just VERY unfortunate!! Sorry guys....


----------



## drose6102

Well I knew it seemed to good to be true, now instead of one spot lifted it seems like the whole left side is becoming unglued.









I would rather just fix it myself since I know it's simple, just need to get some glue

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nlight14

It is not glued into the frame. There are a series of screws and tabs that hold it tight. Watch the ifixit tear a part. The screen/glass is all one piece .

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rogan

I did this earlier. All the screws were a 1/4 turn loose.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pentafive

drose6102 said:


> Well I knew it seemed to good to be true, now instead of one spot lifted it seems like the whole left side is becoming unglued.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would rather just fix it myself since I know it's simple, just need to get some glue
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


You don't need glue!


----------



## drose6102

pentafive said:


> You don't need glue!


Too late already glued my fingers together and the tablet to my kitchen table a little. But the screen doesn't lift anymore. On the other hand I actually just took it apart again held the screen tight to the bezel and loosened then re tighten the screws and all seems well

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vincemiller

pentafive said:


> Your screen look like this? https://www.dropbox.com/s/8zc7b7dzsg9jb3l/IMG_2565.JPG
> 
> Other views:
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/l1icz9maprthh6w/IMG_2571.JPG
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/g80zh5llr4732mi/IMG_2572.JPG
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/1uvqbc457nwn42o/IMG_2573.JPG
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/c4inn5dbo5k0w56/IMG_2574.JPG
> 
> Here is a repost from XDA that fixed my issue. Took me less than 1 min, VERY easy. Guitar pick was my tool of choice!
> 
> 1) Grab something that isn't going to mar your nice silver plastic. People have been using guitar picks & even their fingernails
> 2) Stick that non-marring object between like seen here: http://guide-images.ifixit.net/igi/C...hEPlBI2.medium (they have a white cover while we have a black one)
> 3) Start sliding that object between the two, you will notice them starting to pop up. Try not to pry if you can, I had to a little.
> 4) Should now look like this: http://guide-images.ifixit.net/igi/1...UKYoEVx.medium
> 5) Tighten all the screws around the outside (Pretty much eye glasses size), on the black plastic and metal. Not too tight. I am sure most of you know what it takes to strip one. In my case most were a little loose.
> 6) When putting the case back on, be sure your not just starting flat. Start at a angle, like with the right side portrait. Push it back on going around.
> 
> Source: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1781237


I just did this... it works!!!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## fanboy1974

NatemZ said:


> I would highly recommend not doing. Any tampering and you risk voiding the manufacturer warranty.


I agree to a point. My unit had no problems but I wanted to take a look inside regardless. There are no warranty seals to break and it would be impossible for Asus to know that you've taken the rear case off unless the tabs break or you damage the surrounding plastic by using a metal tool. As long as you use thin plastic tools and have patience this is an easy fix. If it was a friend or family member I would not hesitate to do this for them. But if it's someone over the internet and they never turned a screwdriver or opened an electronic device I would tell them to send it back.


----------



## cvbcbcmv

I've opened a device before, but it was way out of warrenty, it was to replace a speaker. It went well but the reason I'm nervous to do this is because it might ruin me getting my replacement. This was a gift and I don't have the money to pay for it. I see there's no warranty seals to break but I'm still nervous. So you pop the whole front case off? Tighten the screws and just pop the front case back on? I still have the screwdrivers from that speaker replacement, hopefully those will work. If it ends up being bigger i have a whole screwdriver set, but that's probably right. I know where I put them, let's hope nobody used them. I have the prying tool shown too but I think I'll use a guitar pick. The thing is, my lifting isn't as bad as shown, not as easy to get a pick under. It's bad enough that I hear clicks and it's something to return, but I don't know if I can fit a guitar pick under there, any ideas?

EDIT: Sorry, didn't realize it wasn't by the screen lift, but kind of like a battery cover. That makes it more tempting, Even if the screwdriver isn't right, I can just pop it back on, get the right screwdriver, and do it again. Errrr I think I'm gonna do it tomorrow. Especially since mine isn't that bad it will probably fix it. I have NO other issues so if this is gonna resolve it I want to keep this one. Yeah, I know I'm gonna end up doing it. It actually sounds pretty easy.


----------



## Gotrubberducky

Did this earlier when I saw the xda thread. Works perfectly, and the battery cover is almost easier to remove than my gnex.


----------



## cvbcbcmv

Guys, look over on XDA. Practically everyone who did it is saying it came back. I was just about to do this and then that. Arrg now I have to send it back definitely.


Gotrubberducky said:


> Did this earlier when I saw the xda thread. Works perfectly, and the battery cover is almost easier to remove than my gnex.


Give us an update later, it seems most are reporting it coming back.


----------



## cvbcbcmv

nvm


----------



## cvbcbcmv

You know what, it's super easy and I can't sleep, I think I'm gonna go try it. If there's no warranty stickers it can't hurt. Since it was minor it might fix it. If it doesn't I'll follow through on my return.

BRB, here we go. My guess is it will temporarily fix it and then tomorrow it's gonna be back and I'll return it, but that's not what I hope.


----------



## cvbcbcmv

Alright guys, hopefully someone who did it can help me. I have fingernails, a standard pry tool, and a guitar pick, and I'm having trouble getting the back case off. I can't get anything into the case to help pry it up. Any help?


----------



## cvbcbcmv

UPDATE: First off, this is so easy to do, worth a shot. It does require some patience because in the beginning it's real hard to pry up but soon you'll get it a little more, and then the first clip will clip, and once that happens it's real easy. It seems my screws were tight, maybe one got turn just the tiniest bit but I can't even tell. I checked all around. Maybe just that tiny bit fixed it though, it was only rising up a tiny bit. I'll check up on it again. If I see it again I'll just follow through with my return, there is no way Google or Asus will know. It's just like a battery door except a tad harder to get off. I'm just happy I got in and out safely. (My method for prying was fingernails to get it up a little, guitar pick to hold it after I got it, then kind of just slide the guitar pick along. I noticed it's really hard to pry up over by the noice cancelling mic so go along the other side and start in the middle.) It popped back on just like a battery cover and every thing is good now.


----------



## crhopkins

I used a credit card to pop it open. Started at the top, very easy.

I had some screws that were screwed in lopsided!
Alls good now.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## skynet11

crhopkins said:


> I used a credit card to pop it open. Started at the top, very easy.
> 
> I had some screws that were screwed in lopsided!
> Alls good now.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


Did it affect your interest rate or card balance?


----------



## NatemZ

NatemZ said:


> I would highly recommend not doing. Any tampering and you risk voiding the manufacturer warranty.
> 
> EDIT: I retract my statement, although you really do need to still be careful doing this. But it is pretty safe.


OK I take it back. Curiosity got the best of me. My screen lift was VERY minimal. I had to run my fingernail along the edge to even tell. So I popped the back off and tightened up every screw just a tiny amount and the screen is perfectly flush all the way around now.


----------



## pentafive

My screen lift hasn't come back yet. Still good to go here. Perhaps some people didn't get all of the screws? Or maybe they didn't tighten them enough?

Either way, mine is still fixed from yesterday. Screen lift was my only issue and I didn't see a point in doing the RMA if it was just a quick fix. Now if it comes back or I have other problems - you bet I am on the phone to Google in a second!


----------



## kevincat3556

My tech rule is to use your non dominant hand and take your ring finger and thumb and tighten as hard as you can that way. Never strips or over tightens

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## cvbcbcmv

I'm probably gonna return mine anyway, I get another one today but it was an accidental order, I'm gonna call google though and ask if I can kind of treat it loke a replacement. I can't just get a nexus 7 that might be totally working, send it back, then wait and get a replacement that might not be working.


----------



## L2_n19h7m4r3

Thanks for posting this, worked like a charm.


----------



## cvbcbcmv

55 minutes and counting on hold.

EDIT: I got on, I think I found the source of the long hold time, I started explaining my issue and the guy stopped me mid sentence and said we spoke yesterday and he remembers me. 

EDIT 2: Got off the phone with Ian. (best support guy there) They are treating the one I'm getting today like a replacement and I just send the old one back and no restocking fee! Let's hope there's no issues!


----------



## NatemZ

Well that was short lived. The small amount of screen lift I noticed is back now after a couple hours. Oh well. Not a big deal anyways.


----------



## M Diddy

NatemZ said:


> Well that was short lived. The small amount of screen lift I noticed is back now after a couple hours. Oh well. Not a big deal anyways.


I have the same issue. Mine has a tiny bit of lift on the left hand side of the unit. Tightened all the screws down, it went away for a bit, but it's back now. Not sure if it's worth RMAing or not.


----------



## NatemZ

M Diddy said:


> I have the same issue. Mine has a tiny bit of lift on the left hand side of the unit. Tightened all the screws down, it went away for a bit, but it's back now. Not sure if it's worth RMAing or not.


Yup exact same scenario. I dont see it being an issue at all. As long as it doesnt get worse its really no biggie at all.


----------



## housry23

I just got off the phone with Google. I had the screen lift on left side of mine. The rep said it's probably best to RMA it because it could get worse and there is no telling how it could affect the tablet in time. I will be receiving an email with a link to buy the tablet for $0. The funds will be held for a new tablet but will be released as long as I return the defective one within 21 days of receiving the new one. Kinda a pain, but I don't want problems down the road.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Smcdo123

Mine had no lift but I still went ahead popped the back off and turned the screws a little just in case. Loving my n7

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## fanboy1974

Guys! I also noticed that when pushing on the back center there was a very slight pop noise. Took off my rear panel (again) and found that at the top of the battery was black tape protecting the wires. When pushing on the tape ever so slightly I noticed that the pop sound was actually the tape trying to re-stick itself. My fix was to take up the slack with a removable label cut to size (to prevent residue for warranty purposes), applied it directly to the top of the black tape and then added a thin layer (about 2 to 3mm) of single sided weather stripping. Idea is to take up any slack in the sticker with a soft cushion. I retested and found the back to be 100% noise free and solid. Now don't go hog wild with the weather stripping, cushion or what ever you use because you don't to put too much pressure on the battery wires or the front components when you close it up. Just enough to cover the small area at the top of the battery to prevent the tape from making that re-sticking noise. Don't do the entire surface of the battery!!!
When I get my otterbox (or what ever tough case that suits my fancy) I might reverse this mod because hopefully by then the original tape should be fully set and the otterboxes I've used in the past have about 1 to 2mm of cushion protecting the back while taking up any play. Hope this helps.


----------



## pentafive

OK, my screen lifted up again. Called Google today to get it RMAed (just got off the phone). Was on hold for 31 minutes. Here is the process they told me..

1. Wait 12-48 hours to get an email from a product specialist that will have a special link to order the new tablet.
2. They will ship the replacement overnight. I will have to pay for shipping, but it will be refunded when the other product is returned.
3. Box up my old screen lifted tablet and return in the box after I get the new one. A prepaid shipping label will be included with the new tablet.

Sounds easy! Hope it is..

Will report back as the process moves along.


----------



## Smcdo123

I noticed when I took my cover off the back the screen dropped down. Maybe its the back plate that is to tight? Not sure though.

For me my lift is barely there so I'm not to worried about it right now. I'll give it a few weeks if it gets worse then according to blackmanx Asus it looking into it and sure a new revision will be out. I can guarantee Asus will fix this. Everyone has to remember everything especially with phones, tablets and computers always have issues at first. Look at the I phones, galaxy nexus, new macbook pros and other tablets. People complain of overheating, screen issues, dead pixels, bad reception, device not working out of box...ext. The lost goes on. In no way would I give up this $250 beast it was well worth the money IMO. And remember if your a little "meeeh" or torn on whether to keep it, it is a nexus it will only get better. If you have a galaxy nexus go back to stock 4.0 ICS you will want to pull your hair out, now look at JB and the Roms. I know those aren't for everyone but still even stock JB makes the gnexus seem like a new device. Issues will be sorted out just give it time. It is unfortunate but it happens.









Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## pentafive

Here is my replacement email from Google..



> Hi,
> 
> Apologies for the delayed response- we've received incredible demand for Nexus 7. A replacement device will be provided and your original device will be inspected if you elect to send it in for warranty replacement.
> 
> *Important*
> 
> RETURN YOUR ORIGINAL DEVICE
> You'll need to return your original device to our service center. Additional charges for the full price of the device will be incurred if our service center doesn't receive your original device within 21 days of your replacement delivery.
> 
> UNDERSTAND YOUR WARRANTY COVERAGE
> Additional charges up to the full price of your device will be incurred if our service center determines that the damage to your original device isn't covered under warranty. Prior to ordering your replacement and sending your device for inspection, please refer to the warranty card in the Nexus 7 packaging or visit www.asus.com for details on the ASUS limited warranty.
> 
> If you elect to send in your device and receive a replacement after reviewing the warranty, the first step is to return your device using the attached RMA.
> 
> Please package the item carefully. The original packing materials may be used. If you are returning fewer items than in the original shipment, please add effective packing materials to ensure the box and the enclosed device(s) are adequately protected from movement inside the shipping box.
> 
> For detailed instructions on preparing an item for return, please visit our Help Center at http://support.[background=rgb(255, 255, 204)]google[/background].com/googleplay/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=2462890
> 
> To initiate the return of your original device you'll need to do the following:
> 
> 1. Print the attached Return Authorization form
> 
> 2. Insert the Return Authorization form into the outer UPS box.
> 
> 3. You'll receive a UPS shipping label attached in a separate email. Check your email spam folder if you don't receive this shipping label within the hour.
> 
> 4. Print this shipping label and affix it to the UPS box.
> 
> 5. Take your package to any location of The UPS Store®, UPS Drop Box, UPS Customer Center, UPS Alliances (Office Depot® or Staples®) or Authorized Shipping Outlet near you.
> 
> To receive your replacement device free of charge, click the link below to access a personal cart that has been prepared with your replacement device already included. Please note that you must be signed in with the same account used to make your original purchase in order to access the below cart:
> 
> <<< Google Checkout Link here >>>
> 
> An authorization for the full price of the replacement device will be placed on your credit card. This means that a portion of your card's credit limit is held for several days, but no charge is made if your original device is delivered within 21 days and the damage to your device is verified to be covered under warranty.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Alex
> The [background=rgb(255, 255, 204)]Google[/background] Play Team


----------



## Mustang302LX

Mine had slight lift as well on the left and I tightened it last night and we shall see what happens.


----------



## randoodle78

NatemZ said:


> Well that was short lived. The small amount of screen lift I noticed is back now after a couple hours. Oh well. Not a big deal anyways.


Same issue here. I thought I got it all flattened out and flush but the lift came back. I called customer support and they're sending me another one. Free shipping for my old device. I'll just send the old one back once the replacement gets here.


----------



## Cannonball_CO

That was pretty scary until I realized I was just taking of a huge battery cover. I had 3 screws that needed a half turn, one that needed a full turn and one that needed two full turns. Ridiculous, but no more screen lift. Thanks so much for the instructions.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## exzacklyright

> OK guys. I've had my N7 for 5 days now,and just decided to try something to alleviate the screen squishiness on the left side. My screen wasn't bad at all, it was barely raised, but it flexed and I can hear adhesive sticking and unsticking. So reading this thread I just opened her up, grabbed a knife, and backed out the 2 center most screws on the left side just a quarter turn. I backed the screws out so little, they are still snug, and my screen is now 100% perfect! I figured I'd try the easiest route first, and I'm glad I took the 2 minutes because the outcome is terrific.
> 
> TLDR: JUST BACK THE SCREWS OUT 1/4 TURN. SCREWS WILL STILL BE SNUG BUT THEY WILL NO LONGER PUSH OUT THE SCREEN GLASS!


----------



## dansan

i had small screen lift on the lift side of screen, mid way up. seem to come and go. i made sure all screws were good but still no dice. decided to follow that guide on xda and wedged a pill pack underneath 2 of the screens. screen feels firms as can be now, only thing i notice is left side still bleeds a little when pressing down hard on the black area outside the screen. doesnt really happen on right side. i can live with it for now, any other issues maybe ill send it back in


----------

